# Address books ect ...



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

I understand what Titanium is and how it works, but with all the rooting here how do you save your address books and contacts? I have most of mine saved on my desktop using Hot Mail but when I try to sync them it doesn't work properly and I keep losing contact lists.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

no one?


----------



## winapp2 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just let the Contacts app do what it does.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just save contacts to my google account. That way, if I switch roms, my contacts are restored when Google syncs contacts...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I just save contacts to my google account. That way, *if I switch roms*, my contacts are restored when Google syncs contacts...


or phones!


----------

